# OverSpeed alarm



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Can someone tell me how to find the overspeed alarm in the menu? I can't find it anywhere. Not in the main menu nor the trip computer. Im puzzled ?. The OM is very vague on how to access it. 

Thanks!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Look in the 'Trip Computer' section rather than the 'vehicle personilazation' section.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

HP11 said:


> Look in the 'Trip Computer' section rather than the 'vehicle personilazation' section.


I looked there numerous times 

I will try again!

Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just hit the "Mode" button with the key on 2 or 3 times until the "Overspeed" appears in the left hand window. When you see the Overspeed you can change the alarm point by pushing the up or down arrows below the Mode button to set whatever you want.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> Just hit the "Mode" button with the key on 2 or 3 times until the "Overspeed" appears in the left hand window. When you see the Overspeed you can change the alarm point by pushing the up or down arrows below the Mode button to set whatever you want.


Excellent!I was always looking at the center display! I will give that a shot!!

Thanks!


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

Done! Thanks very much!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Read your owners manaul.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> Read your owners manaul.[/
> 
> Wow! Never thought of that!


----------

